# Boat project - Grady White from cuddy to CC



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

Here goes...

Had an old Grady that I was going to sell as a project boat here, but there were no takers. Good buddy and myself really liked the lines, so decided to dive in and create a center console fun boat out of this old 1980 25' Grady Kingfish.. This boat started out as a single inboard, and somewhere along the way a prevoius owner closed the transom and added brackets.. 

what could go wrong???

Here are the pics prior to diving in. Nice lines, right?


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

Quick disclosure -

The boat build threads that have been posted here prior are my absolute favorite threads, and I have learned a lot of tips and techniques that were used on this project. The main lesson that I have failed to learn however, is not to start a rebuild in the first place!!

That being said - I really wish that I had taken more pictures during this process. In the middle of everything, I was more concentrated on the project at hand rather than the documentation. Looking back, I really wish that I had focused a little more on recording the process better.

Enjoy!


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*Rip her up!!*

This was actually a stress-releaving process.. Sledgehammers, sawzalls, pry bars - just plain wrecking stuff!!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*still more ripping out..*

The initial fun of tearing stuff up has worn off at this point.. how much darn foam did Grady use in 1980 anyhow?? This stuff is like yellow concrete. The best way we found to remove it is to saw small sections and pry out. Screwed a few 2x4's across the bow to prevent separation or bowing in the hull. not sure if it was needed or not, but since an very integral part of the boat (cuddy) was removed - thought it was a good idea.

note at this point - There were zero stringers that actually ran all the way from the transom to the bow, and there were no complete transverse stringers or bulkheads. Everything almost looked pieced together. The hull however was rock-solid..


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

Like I noted before - I really did not document this process very well. Missing is the fuel tank removal, fresh water tank removal, etc. These were not easy to remove, and took almost a full day of cutting, prying, and an overhead crane. Also at this point we got a roll-off dumpster that has since been filled and dumped at least twice..


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yup looking forward to this continuation of your post!!!!!!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

im tuned in....


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*nice lines*

Now is is March-ish. We have all of the major components removed and chopped away, and the trash pile is growing ever larger. Time to take a step back and re-evaluate before we push the boat back into the barn and go full steam ahead on this project.

Nice lines, right? Ok - here we go! Can't stop now!


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

That looks like fun, if you like riding down train tracks on your bicycle with the seat missing. Lol


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

offshorebound said:


> That looks like fun, if you like riding down train tracks on your bicycle with the seat missing. Lol


you hit the nail on the head!! Exactly how it feels (especially after I added up the total project cost!!)


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*more removal*

Next step - Lets back this rig into the barn, pull the trailer out and block up the hull.. Finish grinding out all of the old stringers and that yellow foam/concrete stuff..

Note on the trailer - this was an OLD galvanized McClain trailer. It needed tires, hubs, rollers, bunks, springs, etc... I ended up going to Discount Tire and scored 4 new tires, then drug the trailer to McClain on I-10 east. Figured that having the trailer with me would help matching up all of the parts I needed. Salesman came out with me to start matching everything up, then dude then offers to do the rebuild for like $500 plus the parts. Hell - no brainer! Dropped it off and let them do the job, and picked up a couple days later. Totally new trailer with the exception of the frame -

Also note in the pictures the new stringers on the floor of the barn. These are pre-fab fiberglass parts from Grainger. 1x4's and 4" 90 angle stock


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*transom*

First (of many) setbacks..

as mentioned before - this was originally a 185hp I/O boat that was converted to outboards with brackets sometime in the past by a previous owner. Surely the transom is solid and doesn't need any attention, right?? WRONG - termites + wood = bad


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*transom*

So - now there are 3-4 layers of HEAVILY glassed 3/4" plywood that needs to be removed. Big fun.. saws, pry bars, dynamite - anything that would work.

starting to re-evaluate this project..


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*more transom*

now - most of the plywood in the transom is removed. That part sucked, but now there is this layer of glass that can only be removed by the grinder (still trying to save and use the outer skin of glass) How bad removing the plywood was, the endless grinding was worse. In retrospect, may have been easier to cut the entire transom out, and totally rebuilt.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice job. Ya'll are getting it done quick.


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*new transom and more planning*

decided to replace the entire transom with Coosa. Neat stuff, NOT cheap. At this point, starting to make further plans (that changed multiple times). Pics look funny, but there are multiple layers of 1" Coosa glassed into the transom

Note that all of the old stringers are all ground out at this point. Bare glass hull, no wood anywhere!


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

Decided to use Coosa for almost everything after this. Deck, supports, etc. Ended up getting sheets in all sizes. Although this stuff is great, it has limitations. Every screw that needed to be attached to the Coosa deck needed to be mapped out. We then glassed stainless t-nuts on the backside, and through bolted everything (Console, T-Top, leaning post)

Also - started shopping for all of the components we need. Scored a t-top and console here on 2Cool. old, but salvageable. Decided that we would also have no chrome, bare aluminum or stainless, but everything powder coated white.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

cool rebuild, I remember seeing it for sale and I was thinking about picking it up as a cuddy project. Glad I didn't =) Rather watch you do the rebuild. Looking good so far.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I like seeing these threads! They help to bring me back to my senses whenever I consider doing a project like this! haha!


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*decking*

There are not a lot of pictures of this part of the process, but pre-fab fiberglass structure was added at this point. Several stringers run the entire length from the transom to bow, and the 4" 90's are cut and both mechanically (bolts) and and glassed into transom. Overkill I am sure, but it is very sound. The bolts were glassed in, then the supports attached, then glassed over. The next person that wants to remove anything from this transom will need the jaws of life!


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*motors, bracket, tanks*

Somewhere around this time - we scored a set of Yamaha F225's for power. 30" shafts. I had ordered a bracket months before, and the welder was way behind on it. long story short, I saved about $1500 by not buying an Armstrong, but ended up with an inferior product that was WAY late in arriving. Ended up taking it to Charlie over at Dos Amigos to add more support on the outside wings, and some more support in other key areas. The bracket is 30" setback from the transom and a full 8' wide. Good for cannonballing into the water and having enough room to climb back in!

Goes to show - sometimes it's cheaper to pay the premium for the name brand product. Lesson learned.


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

Ordered a custom 200gal fuel tank somewhere around here in the build. Like I said before - Not enough pics to document the entire process..


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*decking*

Coosa, coosa and more coosa! All of the wiring was planned prior, and 10G marine wire used almost everywhere (overkill....) Used 2 3" PVC chases from where the console will sit to the lazarette. (note - use at least 4" - The 3" that was used was just big enough) Used conduit from the console to the gunnels for speakers and plugs for electric reels. Planning on all of the nav lighting being on the t-top, so no long runs to the bow. Ended up with 14G marine wire for the speaker runs

I know, I know. - terrible pictures, and severe lack of process documentation -


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

Electronics planning at this point.. Way overboard here.. Went with an entire Garmin outfit and chirp transducer. Since the Grady had a SOLID glass hull - decided to go with a in-hull transducer that shoots through - easier for trailering -

Electronics list -
Garmin 6212
Garmin GSD 26
AirMar 265C-LH
Garmin 200 VHF
Garmin AIS
Garmin 18" HD Radar
Garmin Meteor stereo w/ fusion amp and speakers
Garmin autopilot
LED underwater lights
LED forward and rear spreader lights


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*painting*

The color chosen was Awlgrip "Boston Whaler Blue" - the color looks to me like the fiberglass waterslides from the 70's growing up, so it's been dubbed "Waterslide Blue"

We saved the black rub rail from the beginning of the build, but talk about a turd in the punchbowl. No saving money at this point - white it is -

Also - Charlie at Dos Amigos built the leaning post - excellent job!!


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

That's all of the old pictures that I have in my iPhone. stay tuned!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking gorgeous! And BIG! What is the OAL?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

******* said:


> That's all of the old pictures that I have in my iPhone. stay tuned!


what !!!!!!!!! ... no I cant stay tuned I need to know what this looked like when completed..... your killing me!!!!! LOL looks great so far !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Great job so far!


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*wiring*

I did all of the wiring, and ordered a custom switch panel from Viking panels in the northeast - I would highly recommend these guys. A custom CAD of the project before they started, and I was able to alter it a couple times. Added a USB and AUX input port for the Garmin black-box stereo. The switch labels are engraved and back-lit. All the wiring is clearly labeled, and each switch is on a circuit breaker. Nice -


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

wOW! What an undertaking. My very first boat many years ago was an old freebie 19' runabout that my dad gave me that I converted to a center console - fished out of it for years. I can certainly appreciate the work you have put into this, and can't wait to see the finish product. I did find in my case after it was all said and done though, that these projects never come out being as cheap as you had planned...


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think we all love build threads...I have several house projects on the DIY thread and they get lots of traffic....keep the updates coming.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Very cool! Your gonna end up with a killer boat at the end!


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Man, if that don't get your fire going your wood is wet!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

It's nice to have the ability, know how, and funds to do stuff like this. Bringing an ole' rig back to life is fantastic..Good job so far guys.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

This thread brings back memories...... good job but many of us want more pics.
I assume you are finished? If not, I have a lot of left over parts from my last build if you need. 
What pound Coosa did you use?

I would like to know more about Viking electric panels please


----------



## blfuller123 (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow...Nice work!!!


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*switch panel*

The panel was manufactured by http://www.vikingpanels.com/

Very exact and precise work. Here is the CAD they sent to me for approval before they made the panel, then a shot of the actual panel.


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

the project is not finished - just too many other activities right now. The goal was to get it knocked out before summer, but once June hit - everything went on hold. All of the glass work is complete, with the exception of the deck drains. Need to splash it to get the exact waterline. 

We decided to not complete the stern livewells and storage boxes right now - This will be done this winter or next year. Had to cut the cash flowing out at some point!!


Last things to do -
> Hook up hydraulic steering and autopilot pump
> install all of the hinges for fishboxes, console door, etc.
> Connect fuel lines
> Install Yamaha controls
> Install cleats
> install radar
> install washdown
> connect trim tab pump


Note - All of the wiring is ran, as are the hydraulic lines, shifter cables, etc. Just need to spend some time doing final hookups. In all honesty - I think that if I could commit 3 solid days, she would be wet at the end of the third day


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Keep up the great work, love theses rebuild threads!


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*console*

Quick pic of the console - Still need to mount the 704 binnacle remote.

The second pic is the radar arch - I drilled and tapped the sides for the nav lights.. This will keep the light pollution out of my eyes at night. I also didn't want to run the wires to the bow - I always end up having issues with nav lights on the bow - either something in the anchor locker catching a wire, or just the constant saltwater pounding it gets up there.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sharp as a tac man! Really looks good!


----------



## Albratross (Jul 10, 2015)

What paint are you using?


----------



## Albratross (Jul 10, 2015)

Sorry just found Boston whaler blue.... Good to see someone over her knows what Awl grip is ...Looks good ... Did you spray most of it or brush any?


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

everything was sprayed -

Hopefully I will get a little free time around mid-next week to get back on this. the original plan was to knock it out before summer, but we missed that and have been running nonstop since late May.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this build thread before but really nice work. Very ambitious project but will be well worth it in the end.


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*coosa*

Question about the Coosa used -

Everything available between 1/2" and 1 1/2" was used. The 1 1/2" was used as the longitudinal stringers to give support to the deck, which was 1". This stuff is AMAZING strong - probably went overboard on using it, but defiantly solid. Here's some pics of the scrap pile


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*first bath!*

Rolled her out of the barn today for the first bath! Had to knock off the fiberglass dust. Rigging the motors now - shouldn't be long!!
Left to do -
- Finish rigging motors
- attach hinges on hatches
- install rod holders
- install anchor davit
- run through all systems
- add gas
- launch!


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*pics*

pics


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice job. Boat looks great.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice job!


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice!! Be proud.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Simply amazing turn around!!!


----------



## Toadtrout (Dec 27, 2014)

boat looks awesome!


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice. ,! I need. To get all the stringers and floor replaced on my boat to be able to continue with the restore, sent you a pm about the coosa. Or recomend someone that can do that for me? Thanks


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Dang Nice Congrat!!!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

That turned out awesome! Great job!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Grady-White*

outstanding job !.....not many of us around that can/will do that .....


----------



## crazycroaker2005 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Very Nice*

Extemely badass boat!!:texasflag


----------



## mattstuh (Jun 7, 2011)

I love the color. And everything else.


----------



## lannimal (Jul 17, 2012)

WOW. Hell of a job. Awesome looking boat!


----------



## ScarabChris (Apr 27, 2009)

That looks awesome! And thanks again for the business on the lights!!


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

that thing looks awesome. 

I would love to do something like that, but I know myself well enough to know that I would never have the patience


----------



## raghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*she's wet!*

Doing last minute adjustments and should be done today! Doesn't she sit nice in the water? More pics to come


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks great. You keeping it? 
Be hard for me to sell it after all that work and knowing every square inch of it and what's in it.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

WOW That came out awesome! Congrats.


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but does the owner have an update on the boat???


everything turn out right and run good?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah updated pics with dead fish on the boat!!!!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Grady Re-build*

We want up dated photos....so post up

Here is mine I re-built while you were doing yours .....few more 6hr runs at Lake Livingston and I will sign it off for offshore work

4-2015 / 11-2017 2000 man hours later


----------

